# Sticky  Housetraining How To.....



## RedyreRottweilers

House Training

House training your dog is simple if you follow a few basic rules.

1) The puppy must have NO time unsupervised in your home. NONE. If you are not directly watching the puppy, it should be in the crate, or outside in a safe area. You MUST watch the puppy at ALL times when loose in the house. Use baby gates, crates, or tie the leash to your belt.

2) The puppy should sleep inside the crate by your bedside. This way you can hear if the puppy should happen to need to go out during the night.

3) You must go WITH the puppy outside for ALL trips for elimination. You must have treats with you. When the puppy is urinating, say "GO PEE PEE" in a nice praise tone of voice the entire time. When she is finished, pop the treat into her mouth at once, and praise praise praise. This should be something she gets at no other time, like tiny pieces of string cheese or boiled chicken. Same for defecation. Say "GO POOP" while she is going, and food reward and praise afterwards. You must observe and reward ALL outdoor potty time.

4) Keep a schedule. Feed at the same time, and walk outside at the same times. If your pup is older than 12 weeks, she needs at least 4 trips outdoors each day, and 5 is probably better. Pup needs to go out at wake up time, lunch time, 4-5 PM, after dinner or any other meals, and before bed. Younger puppies may need to go out MUCH more often.

5) Use a key word each time you go out. I say "Let's go out!!" in a happy tone of voice each time I'm opening the door to go out with the dog.

6) If you catch the puppy IN THE ACT of eliminating in your house, CLAP YOUR HANDS, say AH AH, OUTSIDE!! And immediately rush her outside. If she finishes there, do your usual food reward and praise.

The keys to getting your dog reliably housetrained are:

*SUPERVISION: * NO loose time in the house if you are not watching. NOT ONE SECOND. This is VERY important.

*REWARDS:* ALL outdoor elimination MUST be observed and rewarded. If you only do this ONE thing, your puppy will get housetrained.

*PATIENCE:*_ Anger and punishment have no place in dog training_. Elimination is a natural and pleasurable experience for your dog. You can teach her to not soil your house, but punishment will NOT help. It will only teach the dog to hide when she needs to eliminate.

If you have applied these techniques carefully for 4 weeks and you are still finding spots or piles after the fact, it's time for stronger measures. Roll up a newspaper and fasten both ends with a rubber band. Keep it handy. The very next time you find a spot or a pile that the dog has left behind, whip out that newspaper, and hit *YOURSELF* over the head firmly several times as you repeat "I FORGOT TO WATCH MY PUPPY".

Works every time.



_This article copyright 2004/2006 by  *REDYRE ROTTWEILERS *_
_Free for use and unlimited distribution as long as copyright info remains intact_


----------

